

Ask HN: Teaching in the style of Khan - delwin

I am currently dissatisfied with Khan Academy's selection of history videos. I have been reading about Chinese, Japanese, and Arab history extensively over the past months and was thinking about explaining the major events and themes through a series of videos.<p>I regard Salman Khan's style as one of the best ways to teach, and it seems others do too (see Udacity).<p>Would I be helping the Khan Academy mission by making my history videos, or would I be seen as a meddling copy-cat?
======
pavel_lishin
Why not contact them and offer your expertise?

